

Why Security Pros Should Master Google - Tangurena
http://www.csoonline.com/article/496517/Search_Party_Why_Security_Pros_Should_Master_Google

======
Tangurena
I think the article is useful, even though several of the links in the article
are broken.

For example: _Here is a wonderful tutorial on basic searches, provided by
Google itself._ should link to:
[http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=136861)

And _Here is an older CSOonline.com article that provides four searches you
should run on your own company._ should point to:
[http://www.csoonline.com/article/221133/_Google_Searches_to_...](http://www.csoonline.com/article/221133/_Google_Searches_to_Run_on_Your_Own_Company)

